# help stock a 30 gallon tank



## reefking 09 (Aug 7, 2009)

i have a 30 gallon reef tank and i am restocking my tank just not sure what to get i have a 1 fish i have to get and 1 invert all ready picked out but not sure what else to get the thing i have picked out is a a cleaner shrimp and a Ocellaris Clownfish i am also going to put in a anemone for my clownfish any ideas


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

reefking 09 said:


> i have a 30 gallon reef tank and i am restocking my tank just not sure what to get i have a 1 fish i have to get and 1 invert all ready picked out but not sure what else to get


Tell us what you already have picked out. That will give us a good basis for what to recommend!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

what else are you going to have in the tank?


----------



## nanoreefer (Aug 13, 2009)

Fish Information Database - Nano-Reef.com


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

As far as your anemone is concerned you want to make sure that your parameters have been stable of at least 6 months before introducing one. My choice would be an Green or Rose Bubble Tentacle Anemone.

As far as fish are concerned, it's pretty much an individual choice. Personally, I look for gobies, blennies, grammas, baslets, and maybe a dwarf Angel as a feature fish. If it were my tank I'd consider a lawnmower blenny, a royal gramma, a sixline wrasse, coral beauty, and maybe a yellow watchman goby and pistol shrimp. Remember, those are only my choices and would result in a full tank. I'd introduce them slowly, one at a time, probably with several months between additions.


----------

